# Aquarium Setup



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

I just bought a digital thermometer. I guess thinking of it now I should have gotten your guy's opinions on them first.







I wanted accurate readout cos I had a problem with my last tank. I hope its a good one.

#1 - Your opinion on digital therms
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...2310041255&rd=1

I havn't got a tank yet, only cause I can't afford it at the moment. I just made out a money order for this and I already but a bottle of Waste control and Aqua Clear, got a small extra thermometer, one net (so far) and a bottle of Cycle.

2# heaters and tanks
I've also been considering buying a titanium heater to avoid it breaking either at all or low possibily. 
I have been looking over 3 tanks, the 86.4 gallons I've basically ruled out now at this point. Leaving two others. 108 gallon 60" x 18" x 24" or another 108 gal 72" x 18"x 20" (this one im pretty sure to go with) but what heaters should I get? 2 300W?

#3 cichlids and other inhabatints
When I first set up my tank I may get some other mates getting the first go at it. a pleco or two of pretty good size and I think some small fresh water red crabs, maybe guppies and 2 or 3 of those pretty yellow cichlids. I realise the piranha will eat them all probably eventually except maybe the plecos. But if I start them dime sized it may take a while anyway and they'd look nice till then







At the pet store I saw some babies in with guppies and lots of catfish. How long will these all last especially yellow "hello im here" cichlids?

thanks


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

the crabs minght get your p's if they are small enough have heard bad things about p's getting a tail nipped and even killed by crabs and crayfish. no first had experiance. i have convicts and a bunch of tetras when mine were dime sized but now they are 3" and i had to take them out. felt bad for them. anyway with small p's most things are ok they will get fin nipped but when they get bigger they usualy don't let anything in the tank with them. unless the are aggressive as well (thats why i tryed convicts). anyway that my 2 cents.

Croz


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

oh yea forgot to say get the long 108g i have a 60x18x24 its nice my p's swim in the top part all the time but thats not really typical for piranhas to swim high in the tank so its more logical to get a longer one. more room for them to swim.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK OK... my turn.

#1 Digi thermometers are considered best in the market. Pricey, but well accurate to a certain point. In my opinion, best to go with 2 different thermometer on both ends of the tank to check any surprising temp changes in the water.

#2 Heaters play an important part of your decisions on buying a pricey thermometer. Get a highly recommended brand such a Ebo, Visa-Therm, or Jalli that provides temperature accuracy. 5 watts per gal, 3 watts per titanium. Titanium would be nice but using a heater guard can be as durable and alot cheaper.
Also if you've set your mind on a 108 gal 72" x 18"x 20", use either a 500 watt titanium, or evenly distribute temperature water with (2) 200/250 watt heaters.

#3 "Hellow Im here" cichlids??? *HUH* Anyways, yeah if your gonna have dime sized Ps, try and enjoy whatever other fish you can have for the momment. Just like you said.. "I realise the piranha will eat them all probably eventually except maybe the plecos."

#4 GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> OK OK... my turn.
> 
> #1 Digi thermometers are considered best in the market. Pricey, but well accurate to a certain point. In my opinion, best to go with 2 different thermometer on both ends of the tank to check any surprising temp changes in the water.
> 
> ...


 i said "hello im here cichclids" as a joke







i just meant the cichlids i looked at were bright yellow and practically screaming their presence.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I've had a dimed size red sliced in half from one of them blue lobsters and the poor guy died. Fast healing powers didn't help that guy out. Now I only wish I had taken a pic of it. Go with the longer tank.


----------

